# Using UHMW for jigs



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

UHMW has always been an excellent choice for jigs with only one set back: there was no way to glue it. 
Tonight BJ(BobJ3) pointed out to me that there are now products available that will bond UHMW to itself and other materials. This is great news for jig builders. There is no question that BJ is one of the most gifted jig designers on the forums and I wanted to thank him publicly and make others aware of the new products available. Google _UHMW glue_ to find the new products.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Mike for that info. Am I right in thinking that Bob has suddenly gone all shy? Or perhaps the more likely reason is that it was a way for Bob to get YOU back on the forum more often!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Your in site blows me away, you are a sharp old fart..

=========



harrysin said:


> Thanks Mike for that info. Am I right in thinking that Bob has suddenly gone all shy? Or perhaps the more likely reason is that it was a way for Bob to get YOU back on the forum more often!


----------



## DGK (Oct 8, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> hi harry
> 
> your in site blows me away, you are a sharp old fart..
> 
> =========


ditto


----------



## tprofera (Jun 29, 2008)

Aint real UHMW a bit pricey?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

tprofera said:


> Aint real UHMW a bit pricey?



Nah. It's a tiny fraction of the cost of unobtanium.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Ralph Barker said:


> Nah. It's a tiny fraction of the cost of unobtanium.


And a heck lot easier to get. 
:jester:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

YouTube - Billy Currington - People Are Crazy

=========




Ralph Barker said:


> Nah. It's a tiny fraction of the cost of unobtanium.


----------



## Micah (Oct 11, 2010)

How does that stuff compare to MDF for killing router bits?


----------



## Micah (Oct 11, 2010)

*UHMW discussion separate thread*



Micah said:


> How does that stuff compare to MDF for killing router bits?


To answer my own question, there is a good discussion elsewhere in this forum on cutting UHMW but I am not yet allowed to post URLs


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

It both routs and turns beautifully.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Here's just one jig made with the UHMW stuff, great to work with and it's easy on the wood working cutting tools...unlike the MDF stock..plus if drill and tap it,,, it will hold just like a built in locking device...

If you want to make a neat box use it for the box ..and use a bowl cutting router bit//>>you can find big block of it on eBay..

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=uhmw&_sacat=0&_odkw=umd&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1311
========


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

*jigs*



bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Here's just one jig made with the UHMW stuff, great to work with and it's easy on the wood working cutting tools...unlike the MDF stock..plus if drill and tap it,,, it will hold just like a built in locking device...
> 
> ...


Good Grief there must be $50 worth of knobs on that thing!:jester:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren

Nope about 3.oo dollars total,,made with pop bottle caps and carr.bolts ..and some fiber glass resin to fill up the pop bottle caps and cover the tee nuts in the caps..

========



sourdough said:


> Good Grief there must be $50 worth of knobs on that thing!:jester:


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

Bob--the "J" in your handle must stand for "jig master".


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Bob, have you got bearings in the round feet,lock nutted so they turn or just use the slippiness of the material to smoothly glide along and around?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

No need for bearings they spin very free on that stuff and smooth  I use a full thread toggle flat head screws (truss head) for the wheels and a nut or two to lock the wheel in place, I was going to use a lock nut but they are PITA to put in place and two nuts works well for a jam nut system.. 

=======


Mike Wingate said:


> Bob, have you got bearings in the round feet,lock nutted so they turn or just use the slippiness of the material to smoothly glide along and around?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lex

Must be , I make a lot of them I guess  here's a little shot of a jig to hold the threaded rod,carr.bolt,screws,? in place and in dead center of the caps , it takes about 10 mins. to dry out the fiber glass resin out but once it's dry you can pop the knob out the bottom by just removing the tape from the bottom side, I save all types of caps now , they do come in handy...  and cost peanuts to make..

=====



LexB said:


> Bob--the "J" in your handle must stand for "jig master".


----------

